# Banning smoking in cars not just for Maine or California anymore...



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

It's on Cnn's front page, but I can't link because it's a video hyperlink and I don't know how to copy that.

A 10 year old lobbied his state rep to introduce a bill banning smoking in cars with kids present.

This is the slippery slope I signed up for.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

i would be more worried about the parents talking on a cell phone
with their kids in the car.

I would think it is common sense not to smoke around your kids,
but shouldn't be made into a law. I feel the same way about
motorcycle helmets. I would never ride without one but don't
like being told I have to.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

n3uka said:


> i would be more worried about the parents talking on a cell phone
> with their kids in the car.
> 
> I would think it is common sense not to smoke around your kids,
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I don't know anything about the law on this, but I would never smoke in my car with my kids present. It just seems like common sense.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

pds said:


> I don't know anything about the law on this, but I would never smoke in my car with my kids present. It just seems like common sense.


Agreed! But as we continue to permit legislators to define common sense, many of us will lose the ability to discern right from wrong on our own accord.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

pds said:


> I don't know anything about the law on this, but I would never smoke in my car with my kids present. It just seems like common sense.


Paul, Paul, Paul. Don't you know it's not up to us to decide anymore?


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Greerzilla said:


> A 10 year old lobbied his state rep to introduce a bill banning smoking in cars with kids present..


 I'm sure no one put him up to it.. You know what the next step is if this kind of shit goes into law and thats no smoking in the house if you have children..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I never would never smoke in the car with my children present...but this isn't the issue. I don't want the ever increasing government telling me what I can and cannot do.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

do any of you smoke in front of your children?


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the Nanny State! The gubmint will now take over thinking for you. You are now a mindless slave of the state.

Don't want that to happen?????


What are you doing to stop it??????

Me, I gotta get off my fat arse and start bitching and crapping to those three turkeys we sent to DC and also to my state reps. I want them to cringe when they see me or hear my name. But by gad, silence will only aid them.

Your turn.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> do any of you smoke in front of your children?


Your know my father smoked infront of me my entire life not saying it was right but I really dont think it had an effect on me at all. The law is starting to take away everything from us and soon were going to be left with just waking up. Im serious, cant we be allowed to think on our own and not have everyone that think they know what's what good for us telling us what to do. We must pay more attention around election time and let our vote decide our live. (think about it)

Oh yeah no I dont smoke around my kids.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Glacierman said:


> Welcome to the Nanny State! The gubmint will now take over thinking for you. You are now a mindless slave of the state.
> 
> Don't want that to happen?????
> 
> ...


:tpd: U R so right, something must be said. We can talk about it all over cs. Guess what? There no on cs r they. We need to discuss this were they can hear us.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank the lord for dual citizenship, make money here retire way south....... This place is so F'd up at this point there is no return to normal. 


Lets face it we let the govt run stuff for too long. Start saving your money and looking and creating your exit strategy.


Just my .02


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Your know my father smoked infront of me my entire life not saying it was right but I really dont think it had an effect on me at all. The law is starting to take away everything from us and soon were going to be left with just waking up. Im serious, cant we be allowed to think on our own and not have everyone that think they know what's what good for us telling us what to do. We must pay more attention around election time and let our vote decide our live. (think about it)
> 
> Oh yeah no I dont smoke around my kids.


Both mine smoked with me around, no ill effects. Im trying to gather consensus on whether people smoke around them at home.

Thank you for the answer.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> do any of you smoke in front of your children?


Nah...the true authority , the wife, says no smoking inside...:hn

However, I will not run my children off when I'm outside enjoying a smoke.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I was told I can smoke in the house, but I don't feel it's right. (not really my house)


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

n3uka said:


> i would be more worried about the parents talking on a cell phone
> with their kids in the car.
> 
> I would think it is common sense not to smoke around your kids,
> ...


:tpd:


----------

